# Screen Printing Companies



## TMEEKINS757 (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello, My name is Tyler and I'm new to T-Shirtforums. I'm looking for a company in the US who can provide me with the shirts and screen print them for me as well. I've found that a lot of companies only do screen printing and you have to ship the the blank shirts to them. Also if I could find a company that can make hang tags and apply them to my shirts too. Basically I'm looking for a company who can do everything all under the same building (supplying the shirts, screen printing designs and shirt tags, and making/applying hang tags). Maybe I'm asking too much but I was just curious. Thanks for the help.


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

I knew "spreading ink" company, in CA? They can do the job as you need, they did a print job for forum last year. I think you should be able to find more, and check the forum back. Good luck!


----------



## mattgainey (Apr 20, 2012)

My place can do this for you check is out 
Www.briscoapparel.com
Or give me a call 3364653072
Mgainey[USER=36513]@BriSco[/USER]apparel.com
Thanks!


----------



## lrtsocal (Jul 2, 2010)

We are in CA and can handle what you are looking to do.

Here's my contact info:
818-882-4578
[email protected]

Bryan


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

*Complete fulfillment screen printers with hang tag ability*

I'm guessing from your question that you don't know many printers that you need a way to skip calling on your own - unlike a person like me that knows lots of printers in every state & country.

*This section* of T-S Forums is dedicated to *fulfillment* companies like CafePress.com, Zazzle.com, Spreadshirt.com, PrintMojo.com, PrintFection. They are the biggest in the industry.

You will be easier to help if you tell us where you expect your customers to be. I can suggest several printers in Japan, but I doubt if that answer would help you.

If you're targeting the USA, you might want to tell us where you live so we can recommend someone close to you - so you can visit or pickup.

If you need sophisticated printing or a specific price point that will narrow your choices.

If you need 100 or 10,000 - that will narrow your choices because you may not want a manual printer.

You _*will*_ pay more if your printer supplies the shirts. This is what makes "contract" printing valuable to so many designers, but beware, if the printer mis-prints, it's your shirt no matter what. If you do a contract job, insist on a less than 2% failure rate.

If _*you *_want to ship the shirts to customers, it will help to choose a printer that's close.


----------



## noahapparel (May 1, 2012)

Hey Tyler,

I work for Legacy Merch, a full service screen printing shop. We offer all the options you're looking for! Get in contact if you'd like, dylan[USER=29857]@legacy[/USER]merch.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

